# Mead Lovers Digest



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I haven't done the digest for ages, but you could email Dick Dunn at Talisman Farm. I think it was [email protected] or .net.

From the Talisman.com website:
*Joining the MLD*

To sign up for the Digest: Send e-mail with the subject "Subscribe", with your full name and your e-mail address in the message, to 
mead-request @ talisman.com


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*I wonder if the problem is at my end*

Every time I've tried to send an e-mail to that address, it fails. "Subscribe" in the subject line & my name, rank & serial no. in the message. I'll try it from work in the morning before things get hectic. Sometimes funny things seem to happen with the computer at home. Too many users, maybe?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Give it a while and try again. Mr. Dunn is the sole operator and financier of the digests (cider too), and maybe something crashed or is out of commission for a bit. Read the archives in the meantime, they're very informative! And you won't miss anything until you can be digested .


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Thanks, Ben*

I just needed to be patient - you were correct!


----------

